

Show HN: Gitr.io – It's how developers meet - toast76
https://gitr.io/

======
fcanela
I have spent like 10 minutes approving everyone (as I am really social and
have no problem meeting people whatever their interest are). So far, no
matches. Got bored, but will come back in few hours to check it.

------
pookeh
I initially thought you guys were the ones who created gitter.im and you were
just expanding its scope ... Might be worthwhile to reconsider the name.

------
masukomi
BUG: log in with github. see mostly empty profile of some random person. strip
everything from the url except the domain in the address bar. hit enter. Page
is now completely blank. Can't log out. Can't do anything. Dead.

Remove browsing history. reload. confirm there are no cookies in play. still
dead.

------
toast76
For those that are interested, this was done as a 2 day hackathon project here
at work :)

You can read more here: [https://medium.com/@Macropod/conceiving-building-and-
launchi...](https://medium.com/@Macropod/conceiving-building-and-launching-an-
app-in-just-2-days-25679a9c4eb2)

------
fiatjaf
What is this, a developer dating site with only men?

------
anonfunction
Cool idea! Would be helpful to see their top languages as well.

~~~
toast76
We desperately wanted to get this in before release, but it didn't make it :(

I think there's algorithm work being done on the matching for this as well.
After christmas perhaps :)

~~~
anonfunction
What's the tech stack look like? I have some node.js code laying around that
finds users top languages based on GitHub's own API.

~~~
deoxxa
The backend is Rails ([https://github.com/macropodhq/gitr-
backend](https://github.com/macropodhq/gitr-backend)), and the frontend is
React and Fluxxor ([https://github.com/macropodhq/gitr-
client](https://github.com/macropodhq/gitr-client)).

I'd love to take a look at that code, if you have it online somewhere - it'd
be awesome to show that kind of information and use it to rank suggestions!

